# Other Pets > Dogs >  Don't touch any pig ear treats or feed them to your dog, the FDA and CDC say

## Bogertophis

https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/01/us/pi...rnd/index.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(CNN)Dog owners, if you've been waiting to give up your pet's pig ears, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention advises that now is the time. A warning about a multistate salmonella outbreak tied to the treats has been updated to include all pig ear products.

"A total of 127 people infected with the outbreak strains of Salmonella have been reported from 33 states," the CDC said in its update Wednesday.
Twenty-six people have been hospitalized, and 24 of the illnesses have been in children younger than 5. No deaths have been reported.
Animals and their humans can get sick from simply handling these treats or caring for a dog who has eaten one.





Symptoms of salmonella infection in humans include diarrhea, fever and stomach cramps. It may be harder to identify the infection in a dog, but look for diarrhea, which may be bloody; sluggish or tired behavior; and possible vomiting or fever.
The CDC recommends that adults and children wash their hands after playing with or feeding their pet. Owners should discourage their pets from licking humans' faces after they eat or from licking open wounds. Pet food should also be stored away from human food to avoid any contamination.
The CDC and the US Food and Drug Administration are also advising retailers not to sell pig ear treats.


Companies have recalled pig ear products because of possible contamination.
"No single supplier, distributor or common brand of pig ear treats has been identified that could account for all the illnesses. More products could be recalled as testing identifies Salmonella," the CDC said.

----------

_Cheesenugget_ (08-01-2019),_Toad37_ (08-01-2019)

----------


## Cheesenugget

Good to know.  My husband fed my dogs pig ears for the first time years ago.  The explosive results convinced me more than enough to never allow that again.  Also, the way they are shaped, and the horror stories I heard about them getting lodged in their teeth or throat, I had no reason to use them.  Most commercially available dog treats are 'feed at your own risk.'  I usually go with those giant milk bones and freezedried treats.  Carrots, vegetables and fruits are great to use as treats as well.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-01-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Good to know.  My husband fed my dogs pig ears for the first time years ago.  The explosive results convinced me more than enough to never allow that again.  Also, the way they are shaped, and the horror stories I heard about them getting lodged in their teeth or throat, I had no reason to use them.  Most commercially available dog treats are 'feed at your own risk.'  I usually go with those giant milk bones and freezedried treats.  Carrots, vegetables and fruits are great to use as treats as well.


I've never bought these (pig treats) either, for all the reasons you mentioned, but when I saw this article it seemed a good thing to share so more people are informed,
and more people & pets avoid getting sick.

----------


## ballpythonsrock2

If you are on Twitter and you follow Laura who wrote the article you might want to tell her to re-read the first part. It said if you've been thinking about giving your dog a pigs ear treat  ?  "advises now is the time" ???   :Surprised:    whys that so you can sue the companies after your dog dies and you get sick. Lol

----------


## FollowTheSun

Awww shoot I was going to give them to the baby as a teething toy when it's born  :ROFL: 

But seriously, yes those things are bad and I'm glad people are now realizing it. Anyway they are pretty gross.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-02-2019)

----------


## Skeptiball

> Awww shoot I was going to give them to the baby as a teething toy when it's born 
> 
> But seriously, yes those things are bad and I'm glad people are now realizing it. Anyway they are pretty gross.


I vaguely remember chewing on one when I was a kid and getting in trouble. I remember watching my dog Leo chew on one and he just made it look so good.

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (08-02-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I vaguely remember chewing on one when I was a kid and getting in trouble. I remember watching my dog Leo chew on one and he just made it look so good.


Seriously?   :Surprised:   :ROFL:

----------


## FollowTheSun

> I vaguely remember chewing on one when I was a kid and getting in trouble. I remember watching my dog Leo chew on one and he just made it look so good.


I was told that when I was little I couldn't keep my hands out of the dog food dish and would snack along with the dog.  :Embarassed: No chew toys, though.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-02-2019)

----------

